# Need some help



## Copester72 (May 26, 2015)

can any one help me identify what kind of stove I have. I believe it is a glo-king but I can't find any information on them. Also what is it worth. My wife came home with it one day and we have no need for it, Southern California weather. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## begreen (May 27, 2015)

Haven't seen one before. It looks a little like a steel version of an F500 (Jotul). There was a Glo-King mfg. in Oregon. Is there a UL plate on the rear with some info?


----------



## mass_burner (May 27, 2015)

Wow, those are some serious hinges!


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2015)

Does look like a stout stove. I'm wondering how it's designed on the inside. Should have a basic airwash. Wondering if it has a baffle and some sort of basic secondary combustion too?


----------

